# Vanes for Fatboy arrows?



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking at ordering some fatboy arrows for 3d shooting and was wondering what a good vane choice would be. Any info would help.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Vane-Tec 2.0 HP :thumbs_up

I'm loving these vanes on my FatBoys!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I've got some vantec 2.3 super spines I'm going to try on mine and if they don't work for some reason I'll go with the mini blazers.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I use Easton Diamond Vanes 2.35's...they work awesome!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

2" fusion and lovin' them.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

1.5 inch fusion


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Mini Blazers


----------



## Yuk69 (May 7, 2010)

I use Blazer X2 and I like them


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

2" Blazers on mine last 2 years and love em !


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

2 3\8 easton diamonds


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

give the blazer x2 a try or the fusion line


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

I used the Blazer X2"s on my Fatboys, and they worked great:shade:


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Gotta say I love my 1.87" shield cut Flex Fletch vanes. tough as nails, steer great and if put on properly, will never come off. :darkbeer:


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

i have 3 in. fusions on mine shoot well


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Norway 3d Duravanes 1.8in


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Am I the only one with mini quick spins??


----------



## NMBOWTECH904 (Aug 19, 2008)

xxxDREN said:


> I used the Blazer X2"s on my Fatboys, and they worked great:shade:


Another vote for X2. Love mine


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Just good old 2" Blazers work just fine for me.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Bohning Blazers


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bohning 2.25" X vanes flexed with 3 degree helical.


----------



## DavidProElite (Apr 25, 2010)

2.25" Quik spin the best vanes i ever had


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Stab said:


> Norway 3d Duravanes 1.8in


:thumbs_up


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Flex-Fletch 2.5" vanes, tough and steer my arrows very well.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

toyrunner said:


> Flex-Fletch 2.5" vanes, tough and steer my arrows very well.


x2 

~Dustin


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

yuk69 said:


> i use blazer x2 and i like them


+1 :d


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

another vote for the x2


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

I have tried many different options on mine. I too have found that a full 2 in blazer with 3deg helical steers them best. If your bow is really tuned well, theres no reason that mini's wouldnt work too. I would not go any smaller than that on those big shafts.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 9, 2010)

The fusions are the best but i recomend putting them on gt 22's because the fatboys break way to easy


----------

